# Looking for Carrier Pattern



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

does anyone have or know where I can find a nice dog carrier pattern?? i've looked at numerous free purse patterns thinking maybe I could adjust the pattern slightly to accomodate a pooch... but just haven't found the "right" one yet. ideas?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

More than likely you will have to make your own. I never could find that "just right" pattern.

Lori


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I am working on a pattern, but the difficult thing is to get my instructions just right so anybody could follow them. I also have to convert them to PDF and the list goes on before I could even get it ready for sale. A lot of testing is involved to make sure the pattern and the finished item is just right. I don't even know if I'll ever make the pattern available since it may be a little more involved than most sewers might want to take on. 

Good luck making or finding a pattern. There are some nice looking patterns for carriers at Joann's or anywhere patterns are sold.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

I saw a pattern in the Simplicity book. It's under crafts and then dog clothes. I think you could adapt it to fit your needs. I also saw somewhere, maybe on here, where a lady took a pair of pants (the top part) and made a carrier.

Oh and check your local quilt shops - they have a lot of nice patterns for large purses and such. Good luck.


----------

